# The beauty of the Acoustic performance



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

You are naked. There is no hiding and when you make a mistake it's there for everyone to hear. The bass and drums aren't there to help hide things.  

She's a humbling experience...


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> You are naked. There is no hiding and when you make a mistake it's there for everyone to hear. The bass and drums aren't there to help hide things.
> 
> She's a humbling experience...


Wait 'til you try some bluegrass. I haven't been this depressed about my technique and tone for years  .


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

me loves acoustic performances


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Teleplucker said:


> Wait 'til you try some bluegrass. I haven't been this depressed about my technique and tone for years  .


Don't think we'll be doing Blue Grass any time soon. We've got a different singer coming in and we are going to rock it up another notch. Must go work on Crazy Train acoustic style.


----------

